# No sound on any linux system

## Marcinnnn

Hi,

I just don't have sound on Linux (no in webrowser, no in music players, no in system, etc.). I have some kind intel sound card I think but I'm not sure. 

```
lspci -v | grep -i audio

```

gives me

```
00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak High Definition Audio (rev 05)

02:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc Device aa38

```

Another thing is that I just can't make up anything else then reinstaling alsa or pulseaudio.

Thanks in advance!

----------

## DONAHUE

did lspci -v show a driver module? as in something resembling:

 *Quote:*   

> Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP55 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
> 
> 	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 81f6
> 
> 	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 20
> ...

 

If no driver:

Paste output of 

```
lspci -n
```

 at http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/ determine the likely driver and configure your kernel for it. If HDA Intel (snd-hda-intel) make sure you select the codec for your audio chipset or all codecs if you can't determine the chipset.

If you need more help post the results of lspci -n and lspci -v here in their entirety.

----------

## Marcinnnn

Hm.. I have something like this after lspci -v:

```

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak High Definition Audio (rev 05)

   Subsystem: Dell Device 02eb

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 22

   Memory at f0c00000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [60] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Count=1/1 Enable-

   Capabilities: [70] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [130] Root Complex Link <?>

   Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

   Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

02:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc Device aa38

   Subsystem: Dell Device 02eb

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17

   Memory at cfeec000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [58] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [a0] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Count=1/1 Enable-

   Capabilities: [100] Vendor Specific Information <?>

   Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

   Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

```

I have Dell Studio 1747 laptop if it is important.

 So what I should do if I have this drivers and it doesn't work?

----------

## DONAHUE

```
emerge -a alsa-utils

alsaconf
```

Howto

----------

## Marcinnnn

alsaconf gives me:

```
modinfo: could not find module snd
```

and it gives me it 3 times. Then I have a screen about alsa configuration, I can just choose "OK". Then

```
No supported PnP or PCI card found.

Would you like to probe legacy ISA sound cards/chips?
```

If no I'm back in console if yes there is some warning htat it can make system unstable and after another "Yes" I get

```
 No legacy drivers are available
```

I don't know what is going on. I have drivers for my sound compiled with all features. Any suggestions?

----------

## DONAHUE

 *Quote:*   

> I have drivers for my sound compiled with all features.

 

 *Quote:*   

> No supported PnP or PCI card found. 

  says that the machine does not believe that you have drivers or that the card is broken.

The lack of driver may be hidden, run:

```
grep -i  SND_HDA /usr/src/linux/.config
```

Output should resemble:

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m
> 
> CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP=y
> 
> # CONFIG_SND_HDA_RECONFIG is not set
> ...

 

You need a =y for the codec appropriate to your sound cards chipset. Selecting all codecs above does not hurt.

Please post your

```
 lspci -n
```

 output.

If no help so far boot a current ubuntu, if sound works there, run 

```
lspci -k
```

 and compare that output to gentoo 

```
lspci -k
```

 output. 

My alsa section of menuconfig looks like: (different card but still intel base structure, dell not involved)

 *Quote:*   

> -- Sound card support
> 
> <m> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture --->
> 
> < > Open Sound System (DEPRECATED) --->
> ...

 

----------

## HeissFuss

I'm having the same issue.

Did you compile alsa into your kernel (not a module) and if so, did you also compile everything related to your sound card in?

It seems that the alsa scripts don't work if you compile some alsa stuff statically and other stuff modular.  I'm going to try going back to modular and see if that helps.

I switched to static alsa due to this message from the ebuild

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> The script will load ALSA modules, if you choose to use a modular
> 
> configuration. The Gentoo ALSA developers recommend you to build
> ...

 

----------

## DONAHUE

heiss,

do you have the same dell card?

----------

## cach0rr0

Have a look at this thread which covers this in a bit more detail. 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-810042-highlight-.html

I'm too lazy to copy and paste all of that  :Razz: 

But yes, do it as a module rather than a built-in if you use snd-hda-intel

And the documentation page says to add 'alsasound' to boot runlevel - this is wrong, it should go at default runlevel

And as far as alsaconf goes, more often than not you simply will not need it. 

Loading the module (modprobe snd-hda-intel model=yourmodel) will be enough, and all that's left is going into 'alsamixer' from the console and making sure you unmute everything - alsamixer is part of alsa-utils

----------

